# Freshly shed Atheris squamigera



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

this little guy shed yesterday so I cleaned out his viv and took a couple of piccies, this is the best one


----------



## Merritt87 (Aug 10, 2011)

slippery42 said:


> this little guy shed yesterday so I cleaned out his viv and took a couple of piccies, this is the best one
> 
> image



love this pic 
ed


----------



## ChopChop (Mar 18, 2011)

:gasp: Stunning!!! :gasp:


----------



## Sparko (Jun 30, 2010)

Absolutely stunning.


----------



## Spuddy (Aug 24, 2009)

Damn thats nice, looks like a mean little bugger though.


----------



## Wayne71 (Nov 2, 2011)

That is one nice snake ,I can't stop going back looking at the photo


----------



## mdc10 (May 12, 2011)

awesome picture is that a bush viper?


----------



## sean_mac (Feb 22, 2009)

All im saying is wow :2thumb:


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

mdc10 said:


> awesome picture is that a bush viper?


you are correct


----------



## Wolflore (Mar 3, 2010)

I think those little alien heads are one of the most handsome snake species! Great photo!


----------



## PESKY (May 25, 2010)

Wolflore said:


> I think those little alien heads are one of the most handsome snake species! Great photo!


this^


----------



## Wolflore (Mar 3, 2010)

What are the Atheris like to keep?


----------



## Wolflore (Mar 3, 2010)

I don't have a DWAL by the way but this is one species that would tempt me.


----------



## STReptiles (Feb 6, 2009)

Sexy squam!!!


----------



## Damien666 (Sep 30, 2009)

So awsome


----------



## Jenface (Apr 8, 2012)

he's gorgeous =]


----------

